
Optimal Purely Functional Priority Queues (1996) [pdf] - tosh
http://www.brics.dk/RS/96/37/BRICS-RS-96-37.pdf
======
dozzie
Nice data structure. As one would expect from Chris Okasaki (unfortunately I'm
not familiar with the other author).

